# Toast Across America - Fort Worth, TX



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

One of my local B&Ms is hosting the TAA next week. Tickets are available for this years event on Monday October 27 from 6-10PM at Joe T Garcia's. Tickets are $80.00 per person ($40.00 for those of you that don't want cigars+ a $5 credit card fee with out additional purchase ) and the Tobacco Lane on the Square in downtown Fort Worth. Please contact Kevin or Brad at (817) 334-0900.


----------



## TheRealJason (Sep 8, 2008)

Any details on what goes on at these events? I'm a noob still, and have heard of it, but not sure what all goes down.


----------

